# Elevating track - good or not?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I purchased a mod-u-rail woodland scenics system to practice my scenery with.

In the kit and in some videos and pictures I've seen, the track is elevated with a 2" foam strip (the foam is laid down on the bench and the road bed and track lay on top of that). The scenery is then built around the elevated foam.

I believe this is to be able to create low areas easier?

So is this method advisable or is it even needed? I think I need something like this to be able to create my streams, lakes and valleys?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The foam also isolates sound from going into the wood underneath (as well as creating something you can carve into for streams/lakes, etc.) Not completely necessary, but if you want to create lower contours - it's an easy way to do it. (Other way is to have gaps in your wood under the tracks then lay in plaster cloth etc to create the valleys.)


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you have a pic of what you are working with? I mean your layout.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Scott and CP.

I'll take some pics later with the new layout - it looks terrible at the moment (track hanging over edges, elevated veneers resting on planks lol), but it's my work in progress and allows me to "visualize" where I want to go.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Right on! I like to see what other guys are building in their own little world! Gives me ideas and inspiration to keep on building. And lets me know I'm not the only crazy person around here!  :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i suggest you keep taking pictures throughout the process. besides any sentimental value, you will be able to retrace what you did if the need arises. to show others or perhaps to remember specific success/mistake you made.

there are many ways to achieve landscape, elevated foam is one of them. valid method? yes, but i decided to not go that way. you should make your own decision. there is no really right or wrong here. just pros and cons that need to be weighted by each modeller.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok here are some pics of the foam:









Foam is on the left









Straight on view









I'm going to update my layout thread in a few minutes also with more pics here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6449


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Foam seems too temporary to me. My layout is solid where I can lean on it if needed while doing work. I see some foam made landscapes and I can tell they are made of foam by the 2' thick layers. Look here for a solid building method. Works for me. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6374

And this one too. This method can be applied to make all sorts of landscape. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6439

Foam is for packaging! :stroke:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

CP - thanks for that.

I know about NIMT's tutorials - excellent stuff - my concern is building the lakes and streams which is why I thought raising the track would be the way to go.

thoughts?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Check my build thread. I use cardboard strips (free from old boxes) and plaster cloth for my terrain. Nice thing is the terrain remains hollow for easy access.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

novice said:


> CP - thanks for that.
> 
> I know about NIMT's tutorials - excellent stuff - my concern is building the lakes and streams which is why I thought raising the track would be the way to go.
> 
> thoughts?


I hope I didn't sound negative. I see what you are doing. Keep on Brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Not at all CP - you're advice was spot on. Perhaps my response was snippy? It wasn't meant as such.

I've been commenting on NIMTs tutorials though, and agree they are top notch.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When you say rivers and lakes do you want this?







Or do you want this?























Raising the track is fine but costly.
Lovering a section of your table is cheap.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sean - that last photo is very close to what I envision for one of my layout contours.

I'm not sure how high to make the mtn but your last photo looks about right - how high is that top track from the bottom?

Thanks for all the advice from everyone - you guys are top notch in book


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> Foam seems too temporary to me. My layout is solid where I can lean on it if needed while doing work. I see some foam made landscapes and I can tell they are made of foam by the 2' thick layers.


do you see any foam layers below? and let me assure you it is rock solid and permanent. i can find plenty pictures of lattice/mesh layouts that are less then museum grade. it only means the particular modeler did not go all the way and not that particular method is inferior. both foam and lattice are valid ways and both can be made belivable.














(yet it is a foam construction)


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Anton,

I think the foam is a viable way to work scenery as well - I'm thinking I'm going to use a combination of both the foam and Sean's scenery tutorial with the mud.

the foam I think will be for the high mtn to keep the weight down and the mud will be for contours and such around the mtn, valleys and caves etc.

You guys have given me way too many ideas - my brain is over loaded LOL


----------

